# Hughes Tivo Unit Guide



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure where to post this, so it's here. I have the Hughes Tivo DVR. I've noticed for the past few days that on some channels around the ESPN channels, (206-220) its says "To Be Announced" on the guide. There is normal programming, but there's no title other than the TBA. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure why that is, but I'm moving this to the Legacy Receiver forum for more followup.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

What version of the TiVo software is your TiVo running? The current version is 6.4a.  If it's something older than that, you'll need to get it plugged into a phone line for a couple of days so that it can update itself. The guide data format was changed, and the TiVos need the updated software in order to process it correctly.

Otherwise, try a red-button reset. The TiVo normally switches to a data channel between 2-4am and downloads guide data for the next few days. If it isn't doing that, you'll run out of guide data.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

IIP said:


> Otherwise, try a red-button reset.


Or, as know on a TiVo, a power plug pull.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

My Samsungs have a red reset button, and so do R10s...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine won't download the latest software due to a flag in the software that tells it not to accept a download because it has already accepted that download and set the flag to "Yes I received it". I had the DVRUPGRADE or PTVNET Software installed to set the flag to "Yes".

So I will swap out my HR10-250 for an HR22 or HR23 when I get ready to swap probably in January when my installer has the HR23 in stock.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

IIP said:


> My Samsungs have a red reset button, and so do R10s...


Unfortunately my HR10-250 doesn't,so it's pull the plug time.:sure:


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've unplugged the unit twice. After it does its download a screen comes up telling me that it couldn't download all of the information. The screen tells me that perhaps my dish is misaligned. I find that hard to believe since I have a HR20-100 in the family room, and an old RCA receiver, and both of them are working correctly. There is programming on the channels saying "to be announced", but I obviously can't record anything. I'm going to call Directv, but I'd appreciate any constructive suggestions in the meantime. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Either you have some hard drive corruption or the unit itself is dying, IMO.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You could either have a bad power supply unit which will not allow the hard drive to power up fully or you have a hard drive that is going bad. 

Alot of times when a Power Supply is not correctly supplying at least 3.3 Volts to the Main Circuit Board the hard drive can not fully spin up to it's optimal operating speed so it tried to reboot to correct the situation. 

Have you tried running an extension cord from another power outlet to the DVR?


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

richierich said:


> Mine won't download the latest software due to a flag in the software that tells it not to accept a download because it has already accepted that download and set the flag to "Yes I received it". I had the DVRUPGRADE or PTVNET Software installed to set the flag to "Yes".
> 
> So I will swap out my HR10-250 for an HR22 or HR23 when I get ready to swap probably in January when my installer has the HR23 in stock.


grab a copy of MFS Tools 2.0 and reset the flag to "no." it takes a little effort to remove the drive and put it into a pc, boot into Linux, and make sure you know where the tivo drive is (i have the best luck on the cd-rom slave controller, secondary ide, or hdd in linux)

make daily calls and leave the phone line plugged in. keep trying if it doesn't work the first time. maybe try copying the system files off the drive onto a new drive while you're at it to increase capacity and eliminate failing drive as one of your causes...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

GirkMonster said:


> Grab a copy of MFS Tools 2.0 and reset the flag to "no." it takes a little effort to remove the drive and put it into a pc, boot into Linux, and make sure you know where the tivo drive is (i have the best luck on the cd-rom slave controller, secondary ide, or hdd in linux)
> 
> make daily calls and leave the phone line plugged in. keep trying if it doesn't work the first time. maybe try copying the system files off the drive onto a new drive while you're at it to increase capacity and eliminate failing drive as one of your causes...


That is way over my head and out of my PC expertise even though I have removed the drive and put it in my PC to run SpinRite on it. I am buying an HR23-700 as we speak and I will put a 1.5 TB drive in it and then take the HR10-250 upstairs into my workout room that we hardly use anymore because we belong to World Gym. Thanks for the advice and if you are ever in the Atlanta area stop by and you can show me how. :lol:


----------

